# Favorite skill set



## Yu Sul Man (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello all
  I have been working intently on kong kyuck kwan jyel gi sul (offensive joint breaking) trying to correct my posture my alignment breath control. I think it is the basis to alot of joint locking in HRD (that and won sul((son mok suls)) . Would anyone care to share the set or hyung (form) that you work on at home (not in front of the students or teachers))
  John


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 2, 2004)

I used to work Mom Jap Gi Sul a lot.  My favorite forms are Yeh Hyung, Sun Hyung, Chun Hyun and Yong Hyung.  I work Duk Hyung alone because I have difficulty making the transition between the bakantari and antari without tweaking my knees.  I work what we used to call Jok Bon Ga Sul alone as well and with a partner when I can.


----------



## skaterlac (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello,

At home I mostly work on the foundations.  Usually in a typical HRD class there really isn't enough time nor enough emphasis on building the "gong-fu" required to actually reach the potential the art has to offer.  In my humble opinion, I saw very few ppl involved that had developed the "gong fu" or physical integrity necessary (including myself).  So to me all the forms and techniques are always mostly empty of true movement anyhow when practiced by most (including myself).  So I therefore focus on this sort of training my root.  Funny for an art that relies so much on their torso, and in body mechanics,  most people don't really have much concept of how their own body should be cultivated.  

And if I may branch off this....  It is considered a flaw in learning to try to mimick your teacher's movement....  To copy him or her.....  In nearly most cases you should not look the same as your teacher.....  Doing this is stepping backwards....  From what I have learned..


----------



## Yu Sul Man (Sep 2, 2004)

I concur their movement is an evolution of their own training it would be wrong to mimic their movement.    Maybe copying the spirit of the techniques or movement. How many people say <' We have to do this because Master says so." 
    Well "why does Master say that" is more appropriate. 
 You talk the talk but do you walk the walk. 

   I think my favorite saying Master Yek told Master Lim 
 If I give you a grain of rice you can plant a field and feed a village.
 If i give you a bowl of rice I only feed you.
          buh bye
  John


----------

